# Clock Power Loss



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

HP Compaq 8200 Elite SFF Windows 10

I'm having extensive work done on my home. I have asked that I be informed before any power disconnect so I can save my work. Some of the contractors crewmen oblige, some don't. I don't know if this has caused my problem or not.

The computer will not boot. It cycles off and on every 4-5 seconds. Occasionally, a screen will appear with this error:

Error: 161-Real-Time Clock Power Loss

The only option was to press escape, which brought me back to the same page.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

For starters, get a UPS so you have enough time to save your work and shut down the pc correctly.

Indicators from the error, either the CMOS battery is weak or the crystal oscillator is facing an issues (either needs to be replaced or mobo might need to be replaced)

But try getting a new CMOS battery, go to the BIOS, ensure all settings are set correctly, restart and then test.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

In your HP Compaq 8200 Elite SFF, the CMOS battery is right next to the CPU. It's about the size of a Nickel and easily replaced. The battery model number is CR2032 and is usually available at your nearest grocery or pharmacy for a few bucks.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

I tried other batteries from other working computers but had same symptoms. I decided it was not the battery, at least til I could get out and get brand new ones.

On this last try, and with a different battery, the computer would not start, but it kept trying. I heard a sound like something trying to engage. The sound, I'm sure, was coming from the power supply.

I thought I unplugged the computer. I proceeded to plug in another computer with its own power cord. When I did, I saw I had left the HP still plugged in and a green indicator light was on, but it was not making the cycling off and on noise.

I tried it again. All is fine. I did have to reset the time. If it continues to work OK, my only concern will be the sound that came from the power supply. It's not making the sound anymore. I'm wondering what to do if it comes back.

As I said, it sounded as if something was trying to engage. I know nothing about the power supply. I thought it had no moving parts, but what I heard definitely was something moving. 

As for resetting the BIOS, I wouldn't know what the correct settings are.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try a different power cable. If you hear a sound from the PSU, it is probably starting to fail. Replace ASAP.


----------



## Alou (Sep 13, 2016)

As an alternative to a failing power supply (could be, has happened to me), try cleaning it: With the power cable unplugged, use a strong vacuum (some chance of static electricity here, so grounding is good). You might just have a lot of dust on the fan, or a bug impacting the blades of the fan.
And, while you're at it, clean the rest of the box...
Jus' sayin' :1confused:
Good luck!


----------

